# Oh-so-very-very-PURPLE!



## xsparkage (Dec 31, 2006)

hi guys! :]

im really excited about this look. haha, i loveeeeeee smokey purples so thats probably why! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































i used-
non conformist fluidline all over the lid as a base
violet pigment wet on lid
entremauve pigment in crease
digit on inner crease and tearduct
naked pigment + vellum e/s on brow bone
aqualine liquidlast lower lid


nars orgasm on cheeks
glissade msf
classical +petal lure l/s
pas-de-duex lg

:]


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 31, 2006)

cute!! i love these colors!


----------



## adorkable (Dec 31, 2006)

That last picture is SO cute! I'm going to have to try that look.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 31, 2006)

gorgeous colour combo! i love it.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 31, 2006)

great combo! I love this


----------



## angelica (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my oh my I love this combo on you.  I shall have to see if I can copy it.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

I love purples as well


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2006)

you look adorable! i love the colours you used


----------



## Moppit (Dec 31, 2006)

Very pretty.  I like how you paired the purple with aqua because it really makes a statement.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 31, 2006)

I love this combo...very pretty!


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

ooo, I love it! its so pretty


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 1, 2007)

love love looove it!


----------



## redambition (Jan 1, 2007)

that is stunning! love the purples


----------



## Saints (Jan 1, 2007)

Definetly hot


----------



## AxBella (Jan 1, 2007)

so cute!
u look gorgeous in every color blend possible!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 1, 2007)

you're sooooo cute! and i love the eyshadow. you put it on perfectly.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 1, 2007)

i love your mu


----------



## little teaser (Jan 1, 2007)

your def rockin those colors.. very pretty!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 1, 2007)

gorgeousness pure gorgeousness. could u do a tutorial?


----------



## bitsy (Jan 1, 2007)

beautiful eyes...

and I love your smile!!!
bitsy


----------



## ben (Jan 1, 2007)

yum!!


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 1, 2007)

so i tried using lll under my eyes the other day and it got all over my eyelashes and made a mess.  how'd you apply the lll and what'd you use to do it?


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

That is sooo hot!!! Love it!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my favourite combination ever.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gorgeous smile...love the wild hair.  Like the effect of Aqualine against the purple shadows...awesome!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 1, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 1, 2007)

i LOVE purples! this is a great combo, and an awesome look on you =)


----------



## Noel (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh this is very pretty! I love the colors! I love the color of your cheeks and lips as well, just gorgeous! <3


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Oct 1, 2007)

love ur looks.


----------



## mandragora (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!  That's one hot e/s combo.  Great smile too.


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ohhh I LOVE this so much. PLEASE do a tutorial for this, you will be my hero!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 2, 2007)

so so pretty! love ur eyes!


----------



## pichima (Oct 2, 2007)

Wooow 

gorgeous!

I really must try this look someday... pitty that my eyes are boring brown


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh wow, i am loving this look!


----------



## talk2mesun (Oct 3, 2007)

this sounds so creepadelic (btw this is prettyingold from lj) BUT...

everytime i see your pics or video i immediately get this huge smile on my face because you look so happy and adorable! i love it.

you look amazing, keep up the good work!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 3, 2007)

aww very cuute!


----------



## garnetmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

great combo on the eyes and w/ the lips...i never would have thought to use a pale/nude w/ this look.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 3, 2007)

That is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 3, 2007)

it's amazing!purple is my fav!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 3, 2007)

OMG... You look gorgeous.  I LOVE this look.  I love wearing purples.  I will have to try this on the weekend.


----------



## User49 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the most inspiring eotd I've seen in awhile! Do you reckon i could replace the nonconformist fluidline and use either delphic, blue peep or royal wink as a base and get the same effect? (I don't have nonconformist fluidline)...?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 4, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous, I love purple too.....


----------



## alysia56 (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty pretty pretty.  alysia needs to get up the guts to get some bright pigments.  you are most definitely rockin', girl.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 5, 2007)

I love this.


----------

